# Macwold NY annoucement.. What do you think.........



## DJ_XTC (Jun 27, 2001)

I just wanted to see what the rumors have lead us to believe.


DJ XTC


----------



## gabe (Jun 27, 2001)

I've talked with some friends who are employed with companies who have access to recent builds. From what they've told me, they say they've seen recent builds, allegedly from the 10.1 tree, and that all the speed improvements we've been looking for in the interface are available, and that our socks are going to get knocked off. But it's still just heresay.

I like watching DVDs, but I'd much rather have them working on making the finder perform better than DVD playback. And I really want a more customizable interface. I want to be able to change command keys back to what they've always been (e.g. Cmd-N to create new folders, Cmd-M to create aliases).

I'd also like to see some faster dual-G4 hardware too.


----------



## whitesaint (Jun 27, 2001)

I think it would be awesome if this was really true.  Are you sure ur friends are reliable sources?  i would love to see a speed increase especially on my G3.  Ive used OS X on a single processor 533 G4 and it was amzingly fast.  Oh yea by the way - Does anyone know of a way to take a processor out of one iMac and add it to another iMac?  To make it a Dual Processor iMac?  Thanks


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jun 27, 2001)

This is my real opinion, not just wishful thinking:

top of the line G4s at  ">1Ghz" or "+1Ghz"
bottom of the line at 733Mhz
new iMac with 15in Falt Panel (non-removable)

OS X 10.1:
DVD Support
Faster than OS 9 in all aspects
More driver support
Almost complete hardware support (apple hardware, that is)

Hoping for the best. Anyone else plan on going to it?


----------



## Omnipah (Jun 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *This is my real opinion, not just wishful thinking:
> 
> top of the line G4s at  ">1Ghz" or "+1Ghz"
> ...



Heading to the FinalCut 2.0 presession, then generally following an OSX path through the rest of the event. 

Does anyone know how pervasive wireless connectivity will be at the event?  

By trade im a network administrator for a school district using Macs on a Netware network.  I attended Novell's Brainshare conference in March and they had wireless just about everywhere.  I'll also be staying at the Hotel Pennsylvania.


----------



## PassY (Jun 28, 2001)

> Does anyone know of a way to take a  processor out of one iMac and add it to another iMac? To make it a Dual Processor iMac?



the processor in intergrated in the mainboard, so the answer is no.


----------



## DJ_XTC (Jul 9, 2001)

I can't wait to see what is released at Macworld.....  My savings account is waiting for the chance to get a faster G4 with 10.1 one it 


DJ XTC


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jul 9, 2001)

Here is my official prediction:

1GHz G4s
Dual 733Mhz G4s
OSX 10.0.5 with DVD playback
New iMac "skins" & 100MHz clock speed increase
TiBooks with CDRW

Whadya think?


----------



## RacerX (Jul 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fahrvergnuugen _
> *1GHz G4s
> Dual 733Mhz G4s
> OSX 10.0.5 with DVD playback
> ...



I would say that is a very reasonable and possible prediction.


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 9, 2001)

I am almost sure that 9.2 will be relesed at Macworld. It has Just hit the gold master stage and is ready for shipping.


----------



## ITz The MaN (Jul 10, 2001)

well there are definately new g4's... check this out: http://newg4.macosx.org/


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jul 10, 2001)

Looks good to me. Someone make me an offer on my system. Time to move on.


----------



## Jasoco (Jul 10, 2001)

One week left. Are you ready for it?

I hope OS X.1 is announced. I've been waiting for it.. Well, EVERYONE's been waiting for it.

I just hope that they don't charge us OS X.0 owners anything to upgrade. That'll make me extremely  !


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jul 11, 2001)

Never. It won't cost us a dime to upgrade. Apple would be shooting themsleves in the head if they did that.


----------



## kilowatt (Jul 11, 2001)

Hey, apple got those pictures removed from their web site... would someone mind telling me what they looked like? Also, if you feel so enclined, send me a picture...

I wish I could go to the convention.... Sucks to be a poor gu in Ohio... LOL


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jul 11, 2001)

I would like to say that i think that pictures are completly fake. Just because they were pulled doesn't mean that apple made them do it. The pictures are still up at two sites. (there's a link to them at www.appleturns.com or I can e-mail them to you) We know whether these pictures are real or fake based on whether they are pulled by the end of today.....


.....and oh yeah, I'm going to the convention! my first one ever!.....No money to buy the new products!!!.....No Job!!!!

You see life is full of good things and bad things...


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 16, 2001)

There is officially a 10.1 update floating around Carracho.  Because i just made a Carracho Server tonight hoping to get some "extra" software.  It's code named "Puma" and from what i saw of it, it's a huge upgrade, in fact it's a CD.  I don't know what apple is up to or what Carracho is up to, but I really think that 10.1 will be released at MacWorld.  The size of this thing is huge, 577 Mb to be exact.  I saw many servers claiming to have this "update." Whatchya guys think?


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2001)

I am hoping, nay gagging for an OS X update...

Things I would like to see in puma:

1. CD Burn/DVD Playback
2. Faster Finder(loads)
3. Update buttons for Apache versions - as in "Get latest version of apache"
4. Integrated "3rd party update watchers"
5. Configurable desktop & Dock fonts
6. More themes
7. The ability to tone down the aliasing done in the OS - this super aliasing makes my eyeballs hurt.
8. tabs in the dock - or some type of way to switch between a series of favoutrite dock settings, such as gfx apps, internet apps, games, favourites etc.

AND LOOSE THE SPINNING CD ICON!

There were some others, but it seems OS X Server addresses those 8) But that also means I will have to shell out some pounds for a copy of OS X Server.


Most of these are a long shot, but I guess we are entitled to wish for something...most importantly, I want speed improvements...MORE POWER!

iMac
On the side, I think a total overhaul of the iMac is critical to Apple at this stage, I hope that this "Terresa" model does appear. A colour change and speedbump is not going to increase sales, they need to blow us away.

G4
I still think the G4 has legs in it's design, it doesn't need an overhaul just yet. Processor upgrades are a must, with more MP options.

iBook
Perfect product - just a RAM upgrade required, so it can run OS X recommended requirements at entry level. 

TiBook
CD-RW drive - Otherwise, also a perfect product.

G4 Server
I think introducing the cube as the server model has immense potential, it has a small footprint, and low power requirements - combined with the fact that it has so few "wires". What reason would someone want to add extra video cards etc into their server for, so pci limitation is no problem.

That's kinda like my wishlist - here's hoping I will be able to sleep for the next 2 days


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jul 16, 2001)

Actually, I wanted to buy a cube to use as a server. I think it would rock. Maybe Apple has plans for something bigger...like a rack mount system. OSXS certainly has potential to be an enterprise level os... [heck, I would use it for anything the way it is]


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2001)

I think I read on www.thinksecret.com that they were talking about rack mounted servers, don't know how reliable the rumour is, but it is there nonetheless.


----------



## kilowatt (Jul 16, 2001)

I was at a hamfest a few weeks ago, and I saw some pretty impressive pin-hole cameras. 

Wouldn't it be neat if the new imacs or ibooks had pin-hole cameras mounted near the top of the screen (by the mic)?

If they were usb cameras, compatability would be good even with os 9.

I doubt that this is out 'iMac suprise'... but this is Apple, remember. So you never know.


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 16, 2001)

look at this!


----------



## foo (Jul 17, 2001)

COOL

Someone confirmed an new style imac for me, I never guessed it wuld be such a radical change - if that is it - I WANT ONE!


----------



## kilowatt (Jul 17, 2001)

I've been looking at these imac pics for a while.

While they appear to be real, don't forget how easy this is to do in a 3d design program, like Maya or 3d studio. 

Also, thinksecret.com says LCD's are out.

Not to mention, where are the wires to those fancy speakers? With a clear case, shouldn't you be able to see them?

Although, if they really sell this for about a grand, my beige g3 may see ebay...


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Jul 17, 2001)

Another HUGE thing I am hoping to hear about tomorrow is Final Cut update for OSX!! I read somewhere that this summer sometime Final Cut will be ported over to OSX. Hopefully this happens cause it would be freakin awesome if it does happen tomorrow!


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 17, 2001)

I found another one!!! looks awsome.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jul 17, 2001)

I'm a bit skeptical on those flat pannel iMacs. I just don't think they could produce them cheap enough to keep the iMac inexpensive.
But...who knows?


----------



## ITz The MaN (Jul 17, 2001)

Those are FAKE! Just look at the slot loading cd drive.... doesnt look too real to me. I've seen a few sites that make pictures like this (they all look realy real and pretty cool), but they are fake. If I come accross the site, I'll b sure to post a link.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jul 17, 2001)

Uhhmmmm.....when you put a cd in that slot loading drive...WHERE THE HELL DOES IT GO?  The computer is only a few inches thick...does the CD hang out the back?!


The new iMac with the silicone compressing DVD/CDRW drive! 

Nice try to whoever rendered that one


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jul 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fahrvergnuugen _
> *Uhhmmmm.....when you put a cd in that slot loading drive...WHERE THE HELL DOES IT GO?  The computer is only a few inches thick...does the CD hang out the back?!
> 
> 
> ...



You can't see this in the first pic, but in the second pic that wdw_ posted, there's a side view, and that's where the CD goes. It's also in the first pic; you can see the leg hanging off it. So, to answer your question: yes, the CD does hang out the back.


----------



## ITz The MaN (Jul 17, 2001)

the cd drive doesnt look like its actually there. Who ever did it is good with photoshop or something. Its a cinima display with those speakers that came with the cube (forgot the name), and the slot loading cd drive from the cube. Also, how could you fit in the harddrive and still have room for the the logic board with cpu and all. the cube was 8 in and it was pretty compact. Apple would have to fit all that stuff in about 3in X 5in X 2in


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jul 17, 2001)

It's pretty unlikely, but they could have put the whole computer outside excluding the CD/DVD/CD-R and the display. The cube had an external power supply about half as big as itself, so I guess it's possible. And that way, if the computer tipped over, you would just buy a new 'terminal'. But, like I said, that's probably not the case, and it's really a fake.

And if you want to get really nit-picky, this couldn't be the real ad because "combo" isn't capitalized. Apple wouldn't make a dumb mistake like that!


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jul 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fahrvergnuugen _
> *Here is my official prediction:
> 
> 1GHz G4s
> ...



I had too much faith in Motorola coming out with the 1GHz chip. Dual 733 was pretty close though...we ended up with dual 800s.

The iMac prediction was damn close. TiBooks are shipping a "Free" external CDRW drive...oh well.


OSX 10.0.5 was wrong...sorta. 10.1 was announced but we can't have it till september? I wonder if there will be any updates between now and then. I'm betting that the changes in 10.1 are huge, so little updates will be released to get OSX 10.0.4 "preped" for the big update.

Then again, I have no idea


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jul 18, 2001)

There can't be any updates until 10.1, because otherwise they would have announced them... especially since nobody wants to wait, and now (almost) everybody thinks this keynote was a total loss. Steve would have been smart enough to announce smaller updates if there were going to be any. It would do Apple a lot of good to have had an 10.0.5 to release today. Maybe they will slap an update together, now that everybody's complaining.


----------

